# Las Vegas, NV - REMUS - 6yr old Blk/Red LHGSD from Slovakia



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi, Im Remus, a 6 yo German Shepherd from Slovakia. I am a very active dog and REQUIRE a home where I will be jogged every single day and allowed to run and play. I am good with other large dogs, crate trained and housebroken. I am obedience trained and know hand commands. I even know some german. I need to be inside because I LOVE to dig and will whine if you leave me outside. Please be ready to take care of my coat it requires daily brushing. My skin requires some special care to make sure that I dont break out with acne. (can you believe it I have acne. Its hard to admit but i feel its important that you know this about me. My mom says that when I get really stressed out (like when I lost my home) I break out and if it isnt taken care of I can get sick. By keeping track of my skin you will be able to see the acne before it becomes bad and treat it right away. Mom uses Stridex pads from the store and antibiotics. Its easy. Whew I feel better that I told you)......... I love the water. Home check and contract required. *IF YOU ARE INTERSTED IN ME PLEASE CALL THE RESCUE RIGHT AWAY AT 702-423-8020*










Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Remus: Petfinder


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

WOW, not sure if this dog is still available but what type of rescue keeps and intact dog to show?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yes cagirl... several of us involved in rescue were disappointed and confused to say the least. not to mention the rescue has no money to stay in operation...*cough* registration/training/entry fees all add up...*cough*


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

What do you mean "what type of rescue?"


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> What do you mean "what type of rescue?"


my take is that she's questioning the organizations goals and intentions. surely many rescues come across some amazing dogs [papered, tattooed, titled, impressive pedigrees, etc] who have lost their homes - but this is the first i've heard of a rescue "cashing in" on a particular dog.

its a little different then someone who's already involved in showing/breeding/etc... that also takes on rescue cases.

i'm not familiar with this organization or individual... but i'll admit that i raised an eyebrow and scratched my head a bit. the initial offering him _intact with no adoption fee_ [a note that i edited out from my original post here because i saw no need to *advertise* that] had me concerned as well.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

True, but it could just be a "foster failure" situation (looks like a small rescue since they have no other dogs advertisted but don't know a thing about them). Not sure how I feel about them not fixing him, but I like to see rescue dogs going into competition. Makes me proud! I guess the show route directly is an odd one since it requires an unaltered dog...........but hopefully they will be extra viligent and responsible.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I am having them checked out. This just doesnt set well with me....whats next a breeding?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Prinzsalpha said:


> I am having them checked out. This just doesnt set well with me....whats next a breeding?


I hope not!


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes was just a bit shocked is all.


----------



## LMF (Apr 18, 2010)

I received this link via someone that I was helping out. I was surprised to 
say the least. If someone is going to drag me through the mud at least do it 
to my face and call me. My number is listed on my site so anyone could have 
easily called and asked me ANY questions that you seem to all know the 
answers to.

As any breed show person will tell you, a long coat is NOT allowed in the 
breed ring nor are they allowed in the breed ring with the SV or any other 
well known organization. So to those of you who ASSUMED that the dog would 
be shown in the breed ring guessed incorrectly.

I can show this dog however in any schutzhund sport or any working AKC trial 
which IS what I plan to do. I really must say do you not have anything 
better to do with your time then troll Petfinder and make up crap about 
people without knowing the facts. Thank God Im no longer heavily involved 
with rescue if this is what it's really all about. Its hard enough to deal 
the dogs let alone back stabbers from within who make sh** up to feel 
better. 25 years working with dogs. Ive paid my dues. Have you?



Barbara

Love Me Forever Rescue


----------



## LMF (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh and thanks for the free advertising. Although I really could have used it when the dog was homeless (where were any of you then I wonder). As they say, better late than never.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Welcome to the site. 

We do know that dogs need not be intact to do Schutzhund, etc. Correct?

We welcome any information on your rescue, if it is still intact. No pun!


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

I was the one that brought it up. I dont do rescue, so its not a rescuer doing any back stabbing. It was a legit question no need to get so upset. So the dog was placed altered and doing well? If so awesome


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Has this happened to anyone who posts online? - German shepherd dog
Another rant on another board...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

LMF said:


> Thank God Im no longer heavily involved
> with rescue if this is what it's really all about.


That tells us everything we need to know. If you're so thin-skinned that some slightly negative remarks by strangers on the internet will make you glad that you're no longer saving lives, rescue doesn't want you. You'll fit much better in the show world because everyone there is so kind and considerate.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LMF said:


> Although I really could have used it when the dog was homeless (where were any of you then I wonder).


did you check the date of the original post?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LMF said:


> Oh and thanks for the free advertising. Although I really could have used it when the dog was homeless (where were any of you then I wonder). As they say, better late than never.


No problem! Did you see we have a massive Rescue section here for both Urgent and Non GSD's. This particular dog was only posted a few days ago on THIS site.

Glad you know that in the future, this is a valuable resource that YOU can post GSD's needing homes.

Thanks for clarifying you are neutering the dog and going to trials with him/her(?). That's great news and probably the main concern people had. :wub:


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> No problem! Did you see we have a massive Rescue section here for both Urgent and Non GSD's. This particular dog was only posted a few days ago on THIS site.


a month and a few days actually. when he was indeed still available for adoption. i suppose the initial intent of this post was missed by LMF.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> a month and a few days actually.


Oops, guess it isn't still March, is it.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> Not sure how I feel about them not fixing him, but I like to see rescue dogs going into competition. Makes me proud! I guess the show route directly is an odd one since it requires an unaltered dog...........but hopefully they will be extra viligent and responsible.


Oh def! Rescue dogs can become anything! My service dog was a rescue. But yea it was concerning that the dog was being kept intact, the way things were phrased sounded like the dog was planning on staying intact for show purposes which would mean the confo ring. And I thought the SV changed/is changing LC to a fault and not DQ?

I'm glad the rescue cleared things up, but agree with Emoore that maybe rescue isn't right for LMF if she cannot respond clearing things up without reacting defensively and angrily.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Glad to hear all is well with Remo.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

LMF,

Where were people making things up?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I may have missed it, but where did LMF say she was getting Remus neutered? On the other board, she said he was not healthy enough and she didn't have the funds to do so..


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> I may have missed it, but where did LMF say she was getting Remus neutered? On the other board, she said he was not healthy enough and she didn't have the funds to do so..


i believe she was giving the reason as to why he was left intact initially. too many holes to fill in and figure out at this point... she also said on the other board that should couldnt GIVE HIM AWAY... but then on petfinder, thanks ALL THE GERMAN SHEPHERD RESCUES WHO HAVE COME FOWARD TO TAKE REMUS AND PLACE HIM. 

where was i when he was homeless? creating this post, posting on facebook, forwarding e mails, etc etc... because i cared about REMUS... not tip toeing around someones feelings.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Fodder said:


> i believe she was giving the reason as to why he was left intact initially. too many holes to fill in and figure out at this point... she also said on the other board that should couldnt GIVE HIM AWAY... but then on petfinder, thanks ALL THE GERMAN SHEPHERD RESCUES WHO HAVE COME FOWARD TO TAKE REMUS AND PLACE HIM.
> 
> where was i when he was homeless? creating this post, posting on facebook, forwarding e mails, etc etc... because i cared about REMUS... not tip toeing around someones feelings.


From the little time I have been on here I can tell you love the dogs Fodder keep up the good work


----------

